# Flight Medic Boots??



## CIRUS454 (Jun 9, 2012)

For those that are Flight Medics or know a Flight Medic. What are a pair of good boots to use for working on and around the helicopter. Not sure if there is a certain boot or will any ol ems boot do?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2012)

CIRUS454 said:


> For those that are Flight Medics or know a Flight Medic. What are a pair of good boots to use for working on and around the helicopter. Not sure if there is a certain boot or will any ol ems boot do?



Just don't get the ones with the 9 inch platform lifts on em.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty much any EMS boot. A helicopter is just a fast, expensive, ambulance


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Pretty much any EMS boot. A helicopter is just a fast, expensive, ambulance



Yea I figured but just didn't know if there is any inpaticular that works great in that environment or if you have to have a certain one.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 9, 2012)

If you want to be a bit of a whacker, get a pair of Corcorans. They are the boot US paratroopers jumped in WWII and have been used by Air Cav up until Viet Nam. The leather uppers will protect your foot from debris and other abrasion and they are mighty comfortable once the break in. The leather forms to your foot very nicely

If your looking for the supreme light boot, find a pair of the Viet Nam Jungle boots, they have a totally nylon upper so they are very light and breathe well


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 9, 2012)

Bullets said:


> If you want to be a bit of a whacker, get a pair of Corcorans.



woah- these are cool looking (totally not gonna get approved at my company... lol! ) but still cool looking:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2012)

One caveat is I would stay away from nylon...things that melt and Jet A flash fires don't mix well.


----------



## 325Medic (Jun 10, 2012)

I am not a flight medic but I do wear my original Corcorans from back in the day @ times.

F.M.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, those boots might be ideal, originally designed for tank crews, the straps are designed to replace laces because the laces had a tendency to snag on things inside the tank compartment. The same might hold true inside a helo. Although the tanks in question were Shermans from WWII

This is a Armed Forces supplier that has a list of approved flight boots for all branches
www.bellevilleshoe.com/standards.php


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 12, 2012)

I wear Dr. Martens industrial wellingtons. They are comfortable, meet all required ANSI and ASTM standards, have great ankle padding and support, and are easy on and off. In my opinion they are one of the best pairs I have worn on the helo.


----------



## DPM (Jun 12, 2012)

Jet A has a flash point of +100*F, so an actual fire is unlikely. Not to mention that 'crashing' is the most likely cause for a fire that involves the crew compartment so I wouldn't worry about the boots being Nylon at this point. If it's just a flash fire, your trouser legs will cover the nylon portion of your boot and a fire that's more serious will have your Face / Neck / Hands melting anyway :unsure:

Wear something comfortable, not too heavy and get good socks.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 22, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> woah- these are cool looking (totally not gonna get approved at my company... lol! ) but still cool looking:



I actually kinda like these, but how do they fit and how hard are they to put on?? :blink:


----------

